# clomid twins?



## Iamtryin2

I am on clomid n secretly wishing BG twins!
just wanted to know how many of you got twins from clomid only and what r u having?
how many rounds did it take u n what dose 
:thumbup:


----------



## TatorMom

The increased chance of twins is pretty small, even with clomid. I did 3 rounds of Clomid and never got pregnant. We had our boys naturally after miscarriages and got pregnant with twins without fertility treatments. I had been looking forward to having just 1 baby for our 3rd because our boys are so close in age I wasn't able to enjoy them when they were tiny. I wasn't surprised that I was pregnant with twins for some reason, but a part of me was sad I was going to miss out on having just 1 baby to focus on. We're very excited though and having 2 so close in age, and so many twins mom's telling us they thing multiples are easier than having kids so close in age, I don't feel that twinge of sadness quite as much. It's always been funny to have twin mom's tell us we have our hands full:huh: I do think they're right though. I definitely wouldn't have TRIED for twins, but everyone is different and had different coping abilities. We see the benifits of having our boys so close, and were going to have #3 and #4 close as well because of it, so frankly I'm glad we're having twins, so I only have to go through 1 pregnancy and we can move on and enjoy life with older kids. :thumbup: The baby stage isn't my favorite.

Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Iamtryin2

ye i can imagine it being hard to raise twins together 
gl n thnks for such a great reply
HH9 months


----------



## san fran shan

I got pregnant with twins my 1st time on clomid at 50mg. I am having a boy and a girl. I never wished or hoped for twins as it is a more difficult pregnancy. I was quite worried about twins actually, but was told the chances were really low. There is a lot more worry and a lot more potential for problems and complications. Some of which I have experienced already. I do love both of my babies and am so grateful for them, it has just been really hard at times. 

Hopefully you are able to get your BFP soon and are happy with the outcome whether its one baby or twins!


----------



## Iamtryin2

san fran shan said:


> I got pregnant with twins my 1st time on clomid at 50mg. I am having a boy and a girl. I never wished or hoped for twins as it is a more difficult pregnancy. I was quite worried about twins actually, but was told the chances were really low. There is a lot more worry and a lot more potential for problems and complications. Some of which I have experienced already. I do love both of my babies and am so grateful for them, it has just been really hard at times.
> 
> Hopefully you are able to get your BFP soon and are happy with the outcome whether its one baby or twins!

aww hope the complications, if any, go smooth n u get healthy babies on time


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

There are quite a few threads regarding this on the Multiples forum, just search for Clomid. 

Here's a recent one: 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ok-clomid-fallen-pregnant-twins-triplets.html

And a plethora of them: 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/search.php?searchid=10061081

As far as Boy/Girl goes - statistically it's 50% B/G, 25% B/B, 25% G/G so I assume if everyone answered it'd be a similar distribution.

Also would like to reiterate that the chance is small (8%ish) and the complications are very real and very scary...I was literally terrified of something going wrong when I found out it was twins (and still am at 20 wks).


----------



## Iamtryin2

BabyBumpAhead said:


> There are quite a few threads regarding this on the Multiples forum, just search for Clomid.
> 
> Here's a recent one:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ok-clomid-fallen-pregnant-twins-triplets.html
> 
> And a plethora of them:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/search.php?searchid=10061081
> 
> As far as Boy/Girl goes - statistically it's 50% B/G, 25% B/B, 25% G/G so I assume if everyone answered it'd be a similar distribution.
> 
> Also would like to reiterate that the chance is small (8%ish) and the complications are very real and very scary...I was literally terrified of something going wrong when I found out it was twins (and still am at 20 wks).

thnks alot for the links
u all hav made me thnk abt my wish for twins lol


----------



## MrsC8776

I finally got pregnant with 50mg clomid. It was the first time taking it. I also used a trigger shot and had 3 eggs release. I don't know what they are yet but will find out in October. Also I have no fertility issues.


----------



## hopingfor4

4th cycle 100 mg. got twins!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Like BabyBumpAhead said, the chances of conceiving twins are relatively low (I've read between 7-8% chance). And there are TONS of risks involved.

But to answer your question, I had 6 IUI's before my BFP. The last two cycles I was on 100mg of Clomid and I took Ovidril. My last cycle I released 3 eggs, and the Dr said that the chances of all three taking were pretty slim, but that I could very well conceive twins. I ended up with triplets. LOL And while I've adjusted to the news now (as I was not too happy about the idea of triplets to begin with) and I'm excited to be having them, the pregnancy has been VERY uncomfortable.


----------



## mommy2010

took clomid 50mg days 2-6 with my son and got pregnant first time round this time was on the same dosage and days but took 4th cycle . i think im having b/g twins but theyve changed the gender 3 times haha so only time will tell i guess . :)


----------



## Iamtryin2

what i have gathered is mostly those who took triggers n IUI have more multiples thn only clomid


----------



## hopingforit

I didn't take Clomid only - I had Ovidrel and IUI also but I ended up with twins on the first round 50mg. 

Also, all the people saying the complications from twins are really high are freaking me out. I'm 13 weeks and now wondering what is to come in the future in terms of complications. :cry:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

hopingforit said:


> I didn't take Clomid only - I had Ovidrel and IUI also but I ended up with twins on the first round 50mg.
> 
> Also, all the people saying the complications from twins are really high are freaking me out. I'm 13 weeks and now wondering what is to come in the future in terms of complications. :cry:

Don't worry too much - tons of people have easy, complication-free twin pregnancies. You'll be fine. 

I think most of us bring complications up to kind of warn the "wishers" to be careful what they wish for, if that makes sense. :shrug: I wouldn't change this pregnancy to a singleton pregnancy for anything, but knowing what I know now I also wouldn't have wished for it (and didn't wish for it - but am so happy now, of course).


----------



## san fran shan

Well said baby bump ahead. I totally agree.


----------



## jogami

I agree too! Please remember that conceiving twins on Clomid OR IUI are slim! High on IVF! I was one of those under 8% that conceived twins on 50mg Clomid.


----------



## hopingforit

BabyBumpAhead said:


> hopingforit said:
> 
> 
> I didn't take Clomid only - I had Ovidrel and IUI also but I ended up with twins on the first round 50mg.
> 
> Also, all the people saying the complications from twins are really high are freaking me out. I'm 13 weeks and now wondering what is to come in the future in terms of complications. :cry:
> 
> Don't worry too much - tons of people have easy, complication-free twin pregnancies. You'll be fine.
> 
> I think most of us bring complications up to kind of warn the "wishers" to be careful what they wish for, if that makes sense. :shrug: I wouldn't change this pregnancy to a singleton pregnancy for anything, but knowing what I know now I also wouldn't have wished for it (and didn't wish for it - but am so happy now, of course).Click to expand...

Thank you for the reassurance. I can understand wanting to warn people who wish for twins. I guess I just kind of freaked out when I was reading all the posts about complications because I'm already starting to have some problems (heart palpitations that they are sending me to a cardiologist for - because I'm having twins). . I never wanted twins before I got pregnant. In fact, I said I didn't want twins...but I ended up with them and I wouldn't take it back for anything. Thanks again!


----------



## jackie2012

lots of women deliver twins without a problem but compared to a singleton pregnancy Just the extra demand on your body and the risk of suffering from complications do go up. 

The part that gets to me is the worry about both the babies, are they growing right, was that A or B moving, have i felt A move today, how long can i keep them in there. For me the worry has more than doubled than from my singletons.
It is reassuring to get the extra scans though to see they are doing good in there.


----------



## Iamtryin2

how do u feel if A has moved or B?
i mean with my singleton, it was never one place


----------



## jackie2012

usually after a scan you have an idea of where they are but it gets hard to tell which it is and at first they are all over the place but as they start running out of room they don`t have to much wiggle room so then you start wondering did i feel both of them today. with just one in there you know okay baby is moving thats a good sign. but with two you worry cause your not always sure if both of them have been kicking.


----------



## BellaDonna818

Iamtryin2 said:


> what i have gathered is mostly those who took triggers n IUI have more multiples thn only clomid

I actually don't think that's true at all. Clomid is what enables you to release multiple eggs. Ovidril (the trigger shot) just forces the mature follicles to ripen and release on a pretty accurate time frame. So it really just makes the chances of a successful IUI increase. 

And the IUI definitely doesn't increase the odds of conceiving multiples because all you're taking is Clomid, and all the Dr's do is insert the semen into your uterus, bypassing the cervix. So you're more likely to get pregnant, but not with multiples.

Also I only took the trigger shot for 2 of my IUI's (out of a total of 6). My 2nd IUI, I didn't trigger, and was only taking 50mg of Clomid for days 3-7, and I released 2 eggs. So if OH didn't have problems with his swimmers, we would have been just as likely to conceive twins without the IUI.


----------



## Iamtryin2

thts a good info, i neva thought abt u


----------



## BeatriceH

I wasn't ovulating so I took clomid 50mg and the first time I took it I got pregnant with twins! Perfectly normal pregnancy. Healthy babies they are now 8 months!! Clomid does work for some people - twins do run in my family as well.
So happy :p:mrgreen: I have *found this website* \\:D/ and got domperidone with promocode "*GET10*"


----------

